# Will "ass savers" fit if using a Toepeak wedge bag ?



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2016)

Broken hearted.............I went out wearing my smart new wind proof jacket and GOT SOME MUCKY SPOTS ON IT !!!
Those "ass savers" seem a good idea but looking at the web site I get the impression that they won't fit if I have a saddle bag attached.
Has anyone tried it ?
Failing that I may have to leave my jacket in the wardrobe


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2016)

Ass saver will also not stop your jacket from getting mucky. You need full mudguards if you want to keep the back of your jacket clean.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jan 2016)

On the other hand, cycling clothing is not supposed to be clean.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jan 2016)

If your wedge bag has a strap that goes over each seat rail individually and Ass-Saver should work OK.


----------



## siadwell (11 Jan 2016)

A Zefal Swan is what you need. Excellent piece of kit in my experience.
Review here: http://road.cc/content/review/174324-zefal-swan-road-rear-mudguard. Not sure where they got that RRP from. Currently out of stock at Tredz so £9.89 at Wiggle (plus P&P or something worth a few pence to avoid postage).
Don't bother with the matching Croozer front mudguard if you have a beefy downtube as the rubber band won't fit.


----------



## vickster (11 Jan 2016)

I've seen filthy bikes and cyclists with an ass saver

Time for a proper bike with full mudguards

Do the Defy ones fit your bike?


----------



## jayonabike (11 Jan 2016)

Yeah an ass saver will fit with a wedge bag. I have this on my bike. I'll post a pic later


----------



## si_c (11 Jan 2016)

Ass savers work ok-ish, on my MTB where I have the seat relatively low compared to the wheel, it works much better. On my road bike, the saddle is way to high and it doesn't work at all. I got a pair of SKS raceblades which work perfectly. Take them off and put them on again in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jan 2016)

Bit fiddly but should work i think..
they do help a bit so worth a try as there cheap..


----------



## e-rider (11 Jan 2016)

ass savers wont save your jacket, just your ass, hence the name

also they don't fit all saddles - as I found out! Depends on the rail shape and design of the rear of the saddle, although having said that, they will bodge on to most saddles


----------



## Apollonius (11 Jan 2016)

What a coincidence! I have just come in from the shed having been asked by Mrs A to try to fit a donkey-saver to her winter hack and leave the Topeak in situ. I managed, but it isn't elegant. Then, nor are we!


----------



## martint235 (11 Jan 2016)

Doesn't it end up above the pack thereby directing even more water at it?


----------



## Joffey (11 Jan 2016)

jayonabike said:


> Yeah an ass saver will fit with a wedge bag. I have this on my bike. I'll post a pic later



As do I. It will fit and save your ass


----------



## Apollonius (11 Jan 2016)

Yes. I'm not convinced it will achieve much. Man up and get wet, I say. And what's in the bag? Unnecessary nonsense like hair brush, lip salve and that. Rule 5!


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Jan 2016)

I've got whatever the Planet X version is called and swapped it between bikes till I put the Road Racer 2's on the road bike.
You'll see it above on the hybrid (with Topeak bag underneath) as the Crud guard doesn't quite stop spray coming up off the back wheel if it gets a bit messy. I still get muddy, but not as bad as I used to.

Simple answer - it will work up to a point, but if you like clean clothing then the only answer is full mudguards..


----------



## jefmcg (11 Jan 2016)

meta lon said:


>


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Jan 2016)

Am I still on a bike forum?


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Ass saver will also not stop your jacket from getting mucky. You need full mudguards if you want to keep the back of your jacket clean.


Thanks
TBH I don't go cycling in really filthy weather. The 'spots' I got were all at the base as you cant escape the standing water. I cant fit mudguards to the Defy carbon so am thinking ass savers (if they fit) are better than nothing.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> If your wedge bag has a strap that goes over each seat rail individually and Ass-Saver should work OK.


It does..........thanks.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2016)

siadwell said:


> A Zefal Swan is what you need. Excellent piece of kit in my experience.
> Review here: http://road.cc/content/review/174324-zefal-swan-road-rear-mudguard. Not sure where they got that RRP from. Currently out of stock at Tredz so £9.89 at Wiggle (plus P&P or something worth a few pence to avoid postage).
> Don't bother with the matching Croozer front mudguard if you have a beefy downtube as the rubber band won't fit.


Thanks but there is absolutely no where to fit that on my Defy with the wedge bag on.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> Doesn't it end up above the pack thereby directing even more water at it?


Probably..............but TBH I'm not worried about that............just my shiny new jacket


----------



## e-rider (12 Jan 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 115650
> 
> 
> I've got whatever the Planet X version is called and swapped it between bikes till I put the Road Racer 2's on the road bike.
> ...


those bar ends look like they are on the wrong sides


----------



## Lemond (12 Jan 2016)

Dave7 said:


> Broken hearted.............I went out wearing my smart new wind proof jacket and GOT SOME MUCKY SPOTS ON IT !!!
> Those "ass savers" seem a good idea but looking at the web site I get the impression that they won't fit if I have a saddle bag attached.
> Has anyone tried it ?
> Failing that I may have to leave my jacket in the wardrobe



It should all fit. Best to fit the ass saver first and then the bag. Failing that, you could pack everything thats inside your saddle bag into a spare bottle if you have two bottle cages. I tend to do that this time of year; keeps the bag clean and I don't tend to drink all that much during the colder, wetter months. Pad everything out with a cloth, some rubber gloves or an old sock, and you don't get any annoying rattles. Works a treat.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Jan 2016)

Those ass savers do a job but in no way a replacement for full guards . I keep one on my good summer bike for when it's a bit damp or get caught out with the rain. Winter you need proper guards.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jan 2016)

@Dave7 

I use an SKS S Blade (with 35mm tyres) on my CX - I ride filthy lanes and some light, equally filthy, off road and get not a jot of said filth on my jacket.

I think the reason it works is that it can be set very close to the tyre and that helps no end with stopping the spray coming up/

Fits on and off in a few seconds too and looks much more discreet than that hideous Zefal thing.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2016)

This is _with_ an Ass Saver


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Dave7
> 
> I use an SKS S Blade (with 35mm tyres) on my CX - I ride filthy lanes and some light, equally filthy, off road and get not a jot of said filth on my jacket.
> 
> ...



Anything on the front ? Thinking for my own CX when I got my c2w through.

Mind you looking at it, I would not want to be following you


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jan 2016)

MrGrumpy said:


> Anything on the front ? Thinking for my own CX when I got my c2w through.
> 
> Mind you looking at it, I would not want to be following you



@MrGrumpy

Yes - I use this. Stops usual crud from flying up although it won't stop your feet from getting sprayed.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...esvaid=50080&gclid=CK6qpYn7qcoCFUbmwgod9mQJEw

Goes on very fast with two rubber straps. Stays put and tbh it looks very discreet and I usually forget to whip it off as I forget it is there.

I think it will handle down tube cabling - as I have a CX my cables are routed on the top of my top tube.

I do kick up a bit of spray behind me but I'm an antisocial solo cyclist anyway.


----------

